# Pinnacle Studio 11 vs Adobe Premiere Pro CS3



## SVTCobraLTD (Nov 18, 2007)

I am looking at using one of these to edit a movie I have been filming. I am trying to get input on which everyone likes more for editing movies. I am willing to spend up to $200 for software. If there are other suggestions for programs I am open to them too. Adobe seems to have their stuff together but I am use to Pinnacle because I have been using Studio 9 for awhile now. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Studio 11 (12 due out shortly) is much better than Studio 9. Although it still crashes unexpectedly on occasion there is a very nice recovery routine built in which usualy returns to the point or almost to the point at which the crash occured. Of course it would be better if they didn't NEED the crash recovery module but, maybe 12? The same great features are there in 11, namely good scene recognition and global clip adjustment. Still a bit weak on audio adjustment and multiple tracks of either audio or video.

For the up to $200 price range I assume you actually mean Premiere Elements and not Pro, which is $800. I have Elements 3 so I can't speak for 4 but its extremely stable and has a good layout for applying adjustments and making a menued DVD. There is no automated scene recognition though so it works best if the video clips don't need a lot of cutting and clipping and adjustments can only be made on a per cut or scene basis so again it works better when there are fewer clips to adjust in the project. Strong on multiple tracks of both audio and video.


----------

